# What to do?



## INEEDANAP (May 5, 2003)

Hello,

My wife and I have had the same 2 cats for 7 years. Both are usually very mellow. My wife is pregnant with our first child and my cat has started acting strange. Incidentally, my wife is on week 29. My cat is a male grey siamese mix. He is fixed and is usually a very affectionate cat. Since my wife has been pregnant he has taken to ramming her in the side and trying to take her side of the bed. Strangely, he sometimes would just sit there and stare at her while she is sleeping. So, we finally banned him from the bedroom and now keep the door shut while we are sleeping. 

Anyhow, the real kicker was last night when I put my wife to bed. I picked my cat up and took him out of the room then he freaked out. I put him on my shoulder (I have done this many times since he was a kitten and he usually sits there and purrs). Then my cat lets out a loud noise and I have a one cat fight on my shoulder for a second. I was left with a deep gash by my left eye, 4 other scratches on my face, and several scratches and punctures on the back of my neck. Not to mention my left side of my face was covered with blood. After my wife cleaned me up she put the cat in the basement. We didn't discipline him or anything bad since I was so irritated that I would have hurt him. The other cat was nowhere near the incident.

What I was wondering is this: the only changes in our household is that my wife is pregnant. Could this be the root of his strange behaviour? My wife's cat is a female callico and has had absolutely no problems. This makes me very worried about what the cat will do after the baby is born. I can at least defend myself. But if he will do this to a 190lb male, what could he do to a defenseless baby? What would you do with a cat acting like this when you have a baby in the house? 

So far I see my options as:
1) Keep the cat
2) Restrict him to the basement
3) Put him up for adoption. Then what will happen if a family with children adopts him?
4) Wait and see.
5) Euthenize him (really don't want to do this).

Please let me know what you think
Thanks
-mike


----------



## maet99 (Apr 15, 2003)

I think taking him to the vet/psych. would be best.

He probably is missing the attention, giving him up for adoption would emotionally traumatize him, I think.

I think that euthenizing him is DEFINATELY NOT the answer.


----------



## INEEDANAP (May 5, 2003)

Y'all kind of misunderstood me  . I have no plans to euthenize him. I doubt I could ever bring myself to do that. It's just an option. My wife and I are taking him to the vet on friday. 
As for not enough attention, I pet him exactly the same amount as before (almost all the time). He's the type of cat that monoploizes all my time which is fine. After the baby is born, it will be a different story. We think it might have something to do with the pregnancy since it started about the same time my wife became pregnant. If he's physically well we are going to ask the vet for some advice on our options. I think I'd rather give him to a friend than lock him in the basement. Doesn't sound like a good life. Right now I do know that I won't feel comfortable having a baby and letting him wander around at will. Guess I'll know more on friday after the vet.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

I think thats a good idea. Take him to the vet and rule out any health issues and if all else fails give him to someone you know that will pamper him.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

#1. I've heard having cats with pregnant women is not good or the pregnant women... Something like the dander isn't good? Or something like that? My previous landlord had us keep his cat while his wife was pregnant because of that.

#2. Maybe the cat can sense that she is pregnant? I dunno about that, but their sense of smell is so strong maybe they can sense the changes in biology.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

It's not the dander it's the poop. Theres a germ called toxoplasmosis err something like that. Microbiology was a couple years ago! Anyhoo if pregnant women or small children come in contact with it by touching it and putting their hands near their face it could get into their system and cause some damage to the baby. So just keep that in mind. That wouldn't make the cat act weird. OH! you can have your cat tested for that if your wife is worried bring a fecal sample to the vet! emmm I know it's great but hey you got to do what you got to do! The cat may sense the change in hormones in the house but It's probably the sense of excitement or stress you guys are feeling right now. OR the cat could be sick and just acting weird. It could have felt threatened and you shouldn't have picked it up like that knowing it was acting weird. So ya never know! I hope you figure it out though and find the best solution for your fam and your cat!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

When it comes to toxoplasmosis there´s no danger as long as you keep good hygiene. You know, washing the hands after cleaning up after the cat (which at least I do without being pregnant). Most of the people that have lived with cats for a long time have allready been infected by toxoplasmosis and are immune after that. People normally do not get very sick by it, most of them don´t even feel a thing. You can have both your wife and the cats testes if you want to, but it´s not really necessary.

When it comes to the cat I would take him to the vet. It could be something physical rather than mental, but of course the cat can feel that something "strange" is happening to your wife and maybe he´s just worried about her or feels insecure. If there´s nothing wrong with him physcally I would just wait and see but keeping the cat (actuarally both of them) out of the bedroom is a good idea. Cats sometimes like to lay in the same bed as the baby and accidents have ben known to happen, cat laying on the babies face for an example.


----------



## INEEDANAP (May 5, 2003)

We took my cat to the vet last friday and here's what he told us.
Basically, cats that need more attention (AKA spoiled cats) have a greater tendency to react badly to a pregnancy in the family. They sense the hormones and start acting out probably due to jealousy. If he keeps acting out my vet said that the common solution is to put my cat on prozac. Strange, I didn't know they made prozac for cats.

Incidentally, my cat was pronounced healthy. 

-nap


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm happy to hear your kitty is medically sound. Yes isn't that bizarre that they make prozac for cats? I've never heard of a cat acting out on a baby. I would act responsibly and never leave the baby alone with the cat or any animal really. If you feel uncomfortable them close your babys door at night and naps and use a baby monitor. Try trimming your kitties nails once a month or every two weeks. How far along is your wife? Isn't it exciting? It's a beautiful thing!


----------



## pochanike (May 16, 2003)

Sol said:


> ... You can have both your wife and the cats *testes* if you want to, but it´s not really necessary....


hahaha i read this and was like ***??

taxoplasmolysis is only a possibility in an indoor/outdoor cat. all you need to do is if you have an indoor/outdoor cat that poops in a litter box, dont let your pregnant wife change the litter. tadaaaa! simple solution.

cats and dogs both have psychological problems... my dog currently suffers from separation anxiety... go figure... no meds though... we just work with her on it... it comes and goes and sometimes it comes and comes and comes and i have to take her everywhere with me for a while (going out to get the mail etc) or she will sit here in the house and tear up all the trash in the couple minutes it takes me to get the mail... crazy huh?


----------



## INEEDANAP (May 5, 2003)

My wife is in her 30th week.  We both are very excited. Not much longer to go now. 
I asked around our family and found several more incidents of this happening with other cats. Not as painful for my sister in-law but still strange. And yes, we aren't going to allow the cats in with the baby. To much at risk with that course of action. I'm sure you're aware how it is being first time parents. Just plain old paranoid.  

-nap


----------



## Tiber (May 17, 2003)

congrats  I'm in my 31st week .. we may be giving birth at the same time! :shock:  As for the toxo what ever its called, you can get it just as easily from raw meat or from digging in the garden... so just as someone said before, just stay sanitary, and dont have her change the litter. The outdoor/indoor cats get it from eating mice, birds, etc. I was tested, and since I've awlays been around cats, have had it at somepoint in my life... but the doctor still told me to stay away from the litter box since there may be different strains.. which is all fine by me!  :lol: 

I dont think that animals and babies should be left alone unsupervised untill the babies can fend for them selves and can be taught to treat the cat with respect as well. I know that some where out there, they have special thing you can buy to put over the crib if you are afriad of the cat jumping in the crib. Another good thing to do , is to have it all set up before hand and teach them before the baby is born not to jump in it. you can put foil in there, cat-be-gone type spray, shake the can of coins every time they attempt to get in, etc.

Tiber has shown no odd behavior concerning my condition, but he is a very affectionate thing and i'm more concern that he'd jsut used the baby for something nice and warm to cuddle up with and accidently make it so the baby cant move (same as putting a large stuff animal to close to the child), or even use the baby as a personal heater. But I will be trying out these same techniques as soon as we get the crib up! And crazy as it may seem I've been talking to tiber about the up comming birth, and fully expect him to 'help' in watching the baby, cleaning spilt milk, and batting at stray baby wipes! :wink:


----------



## Tiber (May 17, 2003)

another thing you could do to get your cats used to the huge change that is going to happen.... is to start brining in stuff that smells like baby, so they can get used to it... and if you can after your baby is born but before he/she is released from the hospital, bring home one of the blankets that was used to keep him/her warm... giving the cat some extra time to get used to the new creature, before the creature arrives!


----------



## INEEDANAP (May 5, 2003)

Thanks.  
We have been buying baby stuff since our 3rd month. The cats are at least used to that. I think I'll take your advice and take a blanket home. Thanks again


----------

